# Interior Design Question: Chandelier Styles



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks completely fine to me. I am not sure that the chandelier falls into any specific style to my eye and I like the ornateness of the medallion.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes, the medallion is beautiful. I just wasn't sure at how compatible the two were together.

Chandelier - Anastasia Leaf by Warehouse of Tiffany

Medallion- 28-3/8 in. O.D. Benson Classic Ceiling Medallion by Ekena Millwork


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It looks GREAT together.

But that is going to be hard to keep the dust off of, and the chandelier is hanging too low.

Being that I am 6'3" tall, I collide with nearly all those things, so am always watching my head.

Besides if anyone complains, tell them that your tastes are ECLECTIC, and see how long it takes them to look it up.


ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

While I personally don't like the chandelier, I like the medallion and see no conflict in their pairing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks great to me, not sure how someone would be bumping there head on that when it's over a table.


----------



## jr64 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your comments. The chandelier is 25" wide and the medallion is 23" diameter. The four points on the medallion are 28" apart however.

Someone mentioned the chandelier being too low. It's about 32" off the table surface might add a chain link or two to bring it down further to 30" which is the "proper" height. I'm 6'1" and have no issues 

Im still yet to paint the walls (white undercoat at the moment) and install wainscoting moulding under the chair rail.

I think I'm happy with the overall look right now. I'll post photos when it's done.


----------



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

The value of an Interior Decorator is to help you find pairings of objects, colors etc that work together and harmonize a room. Paint colors, window coverings, furniture, wall hangings, etc. Once you put them together it is totally up to the eye whether or not the interior designer did a good job.

In other words if the pairing looks good to your eye then it is good. You do not need an interior decorator to tell you that! Do you like it?

Brad


----------



## amimyst (Nov 29, 2016)

I actually think your chandelier and medallion pair really well. Yes, the medallion and the room are traditional and yes, the chandelier has a more modern feel. The thing is though, that the chandelier also has elements of traditional design in it. The way it is curved and almost floral is reflected in the carved floral details of the medallion. I think the size is also great. 

I know it can be hard sometimes when you are in the space all the time to keep second guessing your design choices, but let me tell you this looks very nice. You’ve done a great job meshing the two styles in the RIGHT way. 

There are times when traditional and modern don’t mix, but it looks like you already have a pretty good sense of what works and what doesn’t. Where people go wrong is when they just get too much stuff in a space, in general. That can get cluttered looking and make the differences in style more obvious. Also, if you went with something super avant-garde with sharp lines and a cold metal that wouldn’t have worked with your whole look, but that doesn’t look like something you would do in the first place. 

What really matters is that everything works together. Your table and chairs, the tablecloth, the ceiling medallion, and the chandelier ALL work together in this space. They all have an organic feel (curvy lines) that plays off of each other.


----------



## arvindkumar321 (Jan 11, 2017)

I liked it.I think chandelier and medallion pairing looking awesome. Medallion is also beautiful.so you don't hesitate its great.


----------



## lolagrace (Jan 23, 2017)

This chandelier and medallion look fabulous together! :vs_OMG:


----------



## LucyRose (Mar 2, 2017)

I personally love the contrast


----------



## XclusiveInterior (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks completely fine to me. I am not sure that the chandelier falls into any specific style to my eye.the medallion is beautiful. I just wasn't sure at how compatible the two were together.mixing styles modern and traditional looks vary beautiful in some cases but in some cases its not worked. 

For more detailed information you should check this amazing site: *XCLUSIVE INTERIORS PVT. LTD.*


----------

